# What Color Was The Bear?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This past fall on a guided hunt I got a nice bear.

Using a .460 Smith & Wesson revolver I shot and wounded a big male bear in the hip. We followed the blood trail south over some rough country for a mile. 

The big bruin had stopped to rest. I shot at it and missed, too high. It turned and ran for another mile to the west.

We stayed right on it, and when it stopped I shot it again, this time low in the neck. Geezus, wished I'd had a rifle.

It turned north and ran a mile until it fell over dead. Oddly it lay dead in the exact same spot I first wounded it.

What color was the bear?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Blue?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

white


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

You didn't mention the color of the bear. 8)


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

James said:


> :roll:


Whats that for James. :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, you're supposed to try and guess the color of the bear, it's a brain teaser my young friend. 

All the clues are in my story.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course Lehi was right. If you go south a mile, then west a mile and then north a mile, the only way you would end up at the first spot is if you started at the North Pole. And boy is Santa going to be pissed that you shot his pet polar bear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Of course Lehi was right. If you go south a mile, then west a mile and then north a mile, the only way you would end up at the first spot is if you started at the North Pole. And boy is Santa going to be **** that you shot his pet polar bear.


Yes it's white, with some red.

It's an old brain teaser many haven't heard before.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


That was for:



> Blue?


Whoever heard of a blue bear?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

James said:


> BrookTroutKid said:
> 
> 
> > James said:
> ...


maybe they were thinking of the Jungle Book :lol:


----------

